# Why the hate on the pad for squatting?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Are there actually any downsides to using the 'p*ssy pad'?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not a hater of it as such,I just don't see the point in it.You are a big lad in your avi,I'm sure your traps can handle the bar!The downside for me is it simply doesn't feel right,I like to have the bar tight into my body,the pad means that can't happen.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Doesn't feel right, seems to put the bar in a weird position for me anyway


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

used to use 1 all the time when i first started squatting just dont bother now as im used to the bar on my traps, could of done with a pad the other night though as i done 50 reps without putting the bar down got a bit pain full aftr 30 ish


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

I used to just role my hood up on my jumper when first started but used to it now


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Main problem I see with people using pads is 99% of the time they have bar to high sitting on there neck.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Using pussy pad put the bar on the top of your traps, I prefer the bar to be mid trap, your ment to squeeze your shoulder blades together as much as you can


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont use it because I like the feeling and control you have with the bar. This might sound a bit funny but I think you get a kind of oneness with the bar, feeling the weight pushing against your traps and getting that message through your body to brace up and prepare. I don't see the point of the pad really.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I just don't see the point of it you can't even feel the bar on your back. You shouldn't be thinking about that when squatting anyway!!

I have tried it but makes the bar sit too high and much less stable.. Like its balancing on a point


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

is so gay i dont no were 2 start:lol:

puts the bar to high up so most lean forward


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

1. you look like a pussy(hence the name)

2. it alters the mechanics of the squat making injury more likely


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

it's pure machismo rubbish and it will never end...be happy in your lifting and let them enjoy their masochist pleasure.....lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't need one so don't use one, unless someone has no muscle on their back or is holding the bar incorrectly I can't see why anyone would need to use one?

Never even seen one in my current gym.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

The upper back/traps is a 'pad' in itself! The bar should sit very nicely, and you'll have better control.

Do some reading on proper bar position if its that uncomfortable


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

feels just so much better without it just feels more secure and right! the pad isnt great for me just feels like the bar is wanting to roll back! im the only guy in my gym that ive seen that doesnt use it but id say theres only about 6 guys that squat there that i know of!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

People are harder when they dont use pads, it makes them think there all manly.lol


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

i have to use a rolled up towel - and yes i think im an abosulte pussy for doing it


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeh it automatically makes you a ****** and halves the weight on the bar.....if you follow everyone else's view like sheep.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been training for 30 years now and have never actually witnessed anyone squatting with a pad.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I just can't fathom how you can even feel the bar on your back.

That's not being a double hard basterd or anything... But seriously if you have enough space in your mind to think about the bar on your back your seriously not pushing yourself hard enough - either that or you're not using enough weight in which case the pads not needed anyway?

All I can think about is fcuk my quads/lower back/hams etc etc kill and please let these 10 reps be finished lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I use a pad, as it hurts like mad when I don't.

If someone would show me where I am going wrong then I would change.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

doesn't hurt without but i'm going to start using it because i keep getting grazes and red marks all over my shoulders which looks sh1t


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The guys in this video use those pads






Just sayin'


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I see a point on it. You don't get brusies and it doesn't hurt as much.

I never used one though haha


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I see a point on it. You don't get brusies and it doesn't hurt as much.
> 
> I never used one though haha


They're doing something very wrong if that's the case


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cythraul said:


> They're doing something very wrong if that's the case


not so much on squatting but things like calf raises I get big marks on my shoulders i guess a pussy pad would help lol


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

This is just my experiences but,

I find whenusing a pad, the bar just doesn't feel right, and it's normal to feel discomfort if you're doing high bar if you life heavy, but if its pain then I think your stance/hand position might be wrong

using a pad doing low bar is plain stupid and speaks for itself


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I use it and don't give a fcuk. Bar is uncomfortable on back when not using it so why not use the pad if it helps?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

I used to use it when starting out, but once I got used to the form, got rid of it lol makes me look MEAN


----------

